# españolete



## oa2169

En días pasados leí un post de un participante en alguno de los foros el cual se encontraba muy airado por alguna razón contra los españoles, post que imagino debió haber sido borrado.

Entre los muchos insultos o improperios que lanzó estaba la palabra "españolete". En Colombia significa sencillamente "nacido en España" o "español", lo cual no me parece un insulto. Ver este vínculo.

Es un insulto para los españoles que se les diga *españoletes*?


----------



## Aserolf

Pues no sé si será insulto o no pero en México se usa esta terminación, _*-ete*_, en muchas palabras que se utilizan de forma despectiva:

*Ojete, soquete, pendejete, babosete, etc.*


----------



## emm1366

En mi tierra natal, la palabra "españolete" la hubiera entendido como un insulto. La única que no considero tal es la palabra "Manolete".


----------



## oa2169

Sucede que yo entiendo la terminación -ete como un diminutivo, de esta forma Manolete o españolete son más bien expresiones cariñosas. 

No lo entienden así?


----------



## Erreconerre

oa2169 said:


> En días pasados leí un post de un participante en alguno de los foros el cual se encontraba muy airado por alguna razón contra los españoles, post que imagino debió haber sido borrado.
> 
> Entre los muchos insultos o improperios que lanzó estaba la palabra "españolete". En Colombia significa sencillamente "nacido en España" o "español", lo cual no me parece un insulto. Ver este vínculo.
> 
> Es un insulto para los españoles que se les diga *españoletes*?


 
Yo nunca había oído que se formara una palabra con un gentilicio y el sufijo -ete. Y, por lo mismo, no me parece despectivo. Si alguien me llamara mexicanete, no sentiría nada; ni bueno ni malo.


----------



## Filimer

Creo que todos los diminutivos pueden ser interpretados como insultos. Por ejemplo, en los partidos de fútbol internacionales se escuchan los insultos chilenitos, argentinitos, mexicanitos, etc.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Erreconerre said:


> Yo nunca había oído que se formara una palabra con un gentilicio y el sufijo -ete. Y, por lo mismo, no me parece despectivo. Si alguien me llamara mexicanete, no sentiría nada; ni bueno ni malo.




Pues de este lado si es despectivo: *pendejete, gatete*. 

Como siempre, la intención es lo que hace que las palabras sean "buenas" o "malas".

Yo también leí lo que escribió el participante y su intención era insultar.

Lo mejor es tomar las palabras de quien vienen.


----------



## Erreconerre

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues de este lado si es despectivo: *pendejete, gatete*.
> 
> Como siempre, la intención es lo que hace que las palabras sean "buenas" o "malas".
> 
> Yo también leí lo que escribió el participante y su intención era insultar.
> 
> Lo mejor es tomar las palabras de quien vienen.


 

De acuerdo con lo que tú dices. Pero yo hablo de formar palabras a partir de un *gentilicio*. Y las palabras que tú propones no son gentilicios.
Son viles ofensas, y pueden serlo con o sin el sufijo -ete.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Erreconerre said:


> De acuerdo con lo que tú dices. Pero yo hablo de formar palabras a partir de un *gentilicio*. Y las palabras que tú propones no son gentilicios.
> Son viles ofensas, y pueden serlo con o sin el sufijo -ete.



¡Oh!


----------



## Saúl Ortega

oa2169 said:


> En Colombia significa sencillamente "nacido en España" o "español", lo cual no me parece un insulto.


Perdón si últimamente te estoy contradiciendo mucho, pero... Yo discrepo...  

Claro que puede ser un insulto... La palabra "españolete" es muy despectiva, incluso mucho más despectivo que llamar veneco a un venezolano...


Hace poco mi jefe me dijo lo siguiente:



> Saúl, me descargué ésta película, pero resulta que está en españolete. ¿Me la podrías conseguir en español?


Al final no le pude conseguir la película en "español", pero se la consegui subtitulada. Prefirió la subtitulada a la que estaba doblada en "españolete"...

Como ves, mi jefe usó la palabra "españolete" para referirse al "feo" acento de los españoles...



oa2169 said:


> Sucede que yo entiendo la terminación -ete como un diminutivo, de esta forma Manolete o españolete son más bien expresiones cariñosas.
> 
> No lo entienden así?


Para nada.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

oa2169 said:


> Es un insulto para los españoles que se les diga *españoletes*?


 
A mi no me importa que me lo llamen, pero tampoco creo en la buena intención del que lo hace.
-ete es un sufijo, entre otras cosas, despectivo.
Y la wikipedia no le da mejor tono a la expresión.
Pero efectivamente dicha desde el cariño tiene mucho menos retintín que tontita.


----------



## Agró

No hay duda de que era un insulto, en aquel contexto. Yo lo vi y pedí que lo borraran. No conozco el motivo que originó los insultos, ni me importa. El tipo amenazó con cambiar de identidad si lo echaban del foro, así que puede que aparezca de nuevo.

El sufijo -ete/-eta puede ser muy insultante porque añade al lexema un deje de menosprecio (_cabroncete, mariconcete_... son, para mí, peores que _cabrón _o_ maricón_ porque agregan un matiz de desprecio que viene reforzado por el diminutivo).


----------



## pejeman

Agró said:


> No hay duda de que era un insulto, en aquel contexto. Yo lo vi y pedí que lo borraran. No conozco el motivo que originó los insultos, ni me importa. El tipo amenazó con cambiar de identidad si lo echaban del foro, así que puede que aparezca de nuevo.
> 
> El sufijo -ete/-eta puede ser muy insultante porque añade al lexema un deje de menosprecio (_cabroncete, mariconcete_... son, para mí, peores que _cabrón _o_ maricón_ porque agregan un matiz de desprecio que viene reforzado por el diminutivo).


 
Bien hecho y bien planteado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> El sufijo -ete/-eta puede ser muy insultante porque añade al lexema un deje de menosprecio (_cabroncete, mariconcete_... son, para mí, peores que _cabrón _o_ maricón_ porque agregan un matiz de desprecio que viene reforzado por el diminutivo).



De acuerdo. Pero también pueden ser cariñosos, que es la función primera del diminutivo; depende totalmente del contexto y del tono, a mi entender.

Por lo demás, a mí me trae sin cuidado que me llamen españolete. A menudo la magnitud de una ofensa depende más de quien la recibe que de quien la profiere, creo. Hay que tener paciencia...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lurrezko oinak said:


> De acuerdo. Pero también pueden ser cariñosos, depende totalmente del contexto y del tono, a mi entender.
> 
> Por lo demás, a mí me trae sin cuidado que me llamen españolete. A menudo la magnitud de una ofensa depende más de quien la recibe que de quien la profiere, creo.


No lo podría expresar mejor. Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> De acuerdo. Pero también pueden ser cariñosos, que es la función primera del diminutivo; depende totalmente del contexto y del tono, a mi entender.
> 
> Por lo demás, a mí me trae sin cuidado que me llamen españolete. A menudo la magnitud de una ofensa depende más de quien la recibe que de quien la profiere, creo. Hay que tener paciencia...



Pues yo perdí la paciencia ese día. Aquel mensaje destilaba odio reconcentrado, con diminutivos o sin diminutivos. Yo, personalmente, no me siento ofendido si me llaman "español" o "españolete" (al fin y al cabo lo soy).

Por supuesto, -ete puede ser cariñoso, pero allí no lo era. Estaba bien claro que había muy mala uva (y que no fue una interpretación mía).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues entonces (siempre el contexto, que es parte del mensaje con el mismo derecho que lo morfosintáctico o lo léxico), caña y borrado. 
Por otro lado, ¡qué insulto más monjil! Mucho mejor *español de mierda* o *español de los cojones*, pero *españolete* suena a quiero y no puedo.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues entonces (siempre el contexto, que es parte del mensaje con el mismo derecho que lo morfosintáctico o lo léxico), caña y borrado.
> Por otro lado, ¡qué insulto más monjil! Mucho mejor *español de mierda* o *español de los cojones*, pero *españolete* suena a quiero y no puedo.



Monjil, qué buena palabra, ahora el que no sabría expresarlo mejor soy yo. Las medias tintas no conducen a nada.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No lo leí, ¿nadie guarda una copia? Me encanta encenderme frente al ordenador



No se me ocurrió.



XiaoRoel said:


> Pues entonces (siempre el contexto, que es parte del mensaje con el mismo derecho que lo morfosintáctico o lo léxico), caña y borrado.
> Por otro lado, ¡qué insulto más monjil! Mucho mejor *español de mierda* o *español de los cojones*, pero *españolete* suena a quiero y no puedo.


"Españolete" no era lo peor de aquella ristra de improperios. Me gustaría que el tipo apareciera y me/nos contase qué le han hecho los españoles, o algún español. Quizá así entendiese de qué iba todo aquello.


----------



## oa2169

De todas maneras insisto en que para mi, a diferencia del jefe de Saul (a quien no le gusta cómo hablan los españoles), *españolete* es sinónimo de español (nacido en España).

Hace poco conversé con una amiga quien me contaba que que tenía un amigo en una de esas redes sociales tipo "carelibro" (favor traducir al inglés) que era *españolete* y mientras decía esta palabra movía las manos como las mueven los bailaores y cantaores de flamenco españoles. Esto para mí y para ella es cariño, es decir, nos gusta.


----------



## Fer BA

¡¡ Monjil sí es un lindo insulto !!  qué placer Xiao, leer esas palabras...

Concuerdo con Agró, el sufijo _-ete_ añade sal a la herida.


----------



## Bashti

A mí me suena despectivo. Por suerte no leí el mensaje pero hubiera hecho lo mismo que Agró. Pero, claro, no ofende quien quiere sino quien puede.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Como dicen por ahí, depende de la intención con que se diga. De todos modos es cierto que el diminutivo da un poco de rabia.
¿A una mujer sería *españoleta*? Jeje, eso sí que no lo he oído nunca.
Lo que a nadie importaría es que le compararan con el Españoleto, creo yo.


----------



## Filimer

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿A una mujer sería *españoleta*? Jeje, eso sí que no lo he oído nunca.


Lamentablemente sí se usa la palabra españoleta. En páginas de Chile solamente es un tipo de cerradura, pero en páginas de México además de lo anterior es un insulto a las españolas.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por esta zona se usa bastante el diminutivo -ete y no suele tener connotaciones despectivas, de hecho se usa bastante para los nombres de niños (pablete, juliete...)

A pesar de eso creo que como cualquier otro diminutivo puede tener intenciones despectivas. Españolito, francesito etc. también puede sonar despectivo si es esa la intención del hablante. Por lo que decís los que visteis el mensaje es obvio que esa era la intención de ese tipo.


----------



## Jorchking

oa2169 said:


> En días pasados leí un post de un participante en alguno de los foros el cual se encontraba muy airado por alguna razón contra los españoles, post que imagino debió haber sido borrado.
> 
> Entre los muchos insultos o improperios que lanzó estaba la palabra "españolete". En Colombia significa sencillamente "nacido en España" o "español", lo cual no me parece un insulto. Ver este vínculo.
> 
> Es un insulto para los españoles que se les diga *españoletes*?



Pues si, se dice de forma despectiva "españolete" a los españoles, como también "gallegos". *[...]*

De todas formas "españolete" no es un insulto NECESARIAMENTE, tampoco "gallego" (Pero éste último es un tono mayor al anterior), pero bueno se los usa para diferenciar a veces del español latinoamericano.

*Ejemplo: "- ¿En qué idioma está el DVD?
             - En españolete (Entendiendo que es Castellano de España y no español de hispanoamérica) "*

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

No siempre la terminación -ete connota insulto o desprecio. En algunas ocasiones es todo lo contrario, cariñoso. Así, por ejemplo, se dice a menudo de una persona que nos cae bien: ¡qué majete es!



> *majo**, ja**.*
> (De or. inc.).
> *1.* adj. coloq. Que gusta por su simpatía, belleza u otra cualidad.


----------



## Omada

Ludaico said:


> No siempre la terminación -ete connota insulto o desprecio. En algunas ocasiones es todo lo contrario, cariñoso. Así, por ejemplo, se dice a menudo de una persona que nos cae bien: ¡qué majete es!



Si, a mí también me sugiere más una expresión de cariño y simpatía. Cabroncete se suele decir entre amigos, caballerete es típico de abuelos a sus nietos. Regordete por ejemplo a un bebé, o para describir con simpatía a alguien gordo. Con gentilicios nunca había oído la terminación -ete, ni con sentido despectivo. Será que los americanos lo dicen así para insultar y que encima nos creamos que lo dicen con cariño, ¡qué mala leche!


----------



## Cal inhibes

Lo dicho con odio es ofensivo. Lo dicho con cariño es cariñoso, no importa qué se diga.


----------



## Xiscomx

Cal inhibes said:


> Lo dicho con odio es ofensivo. Lo dicho con cariño es cariñoso, *no importa qué se diga*.



*Lo dicho con odio es ofensivo. Lo dicho con cariño es cariñoso, **no importa qué se diga **siempre y cuando no modifique un gentilicio.

*
*Españolete* nunca será un hipocorístico, y encima cariñoso. Jamás. Detrás de los diminutivos que alteran la naturaleza de las personas se esconde un desprecio superior; lo pronuncie mi madre, el vecino de enfrente o un recién llegado de Marte.

Hace años un cubano se refería a los españoles como *españitas*. ¿Lo vamos a tomar como cariñoso si nos lo dice cantando?

Todos los países suelen descargar sus iras con los naturales de una región o país ajeno: En España con los de *Lepe *(pero no se les llama lepetes ni lepitos, su gentilicio es: Lepero o Lepeño). Y así todos los países del mundo.


----------



## TatianaRuiz

Les cuento que en Uruguay se le llama españolete con la misma intención que a nosotros nos llaman sudacas. Españolete es la conjunción de 2 palabras ESPAÑOL y SORETE = ESPAÑOLETE. El sorete es el primer trozo de mierda que cagas cuando vas a defecar, siendo el pedazo más grande de toda la caca. Por ende, españolete se refiere a español de la mierda, o mejor dicho, español de la mierda más grande. Por otro lado les cuento que esta palabra comenzó a mencionarse luego de las guerras mundiales ya que los españoles llegaban en busca de trabajo siendo muy pobres, y considerando que eran una competencia desleal para los trabajadores locales. Por este motivo que se los llamaba españoletes.

Espero que les haya servido este dato.
Saludos.


----------



## Jorchking

TatianaRuiz said:


> Les cuento que en Uruguay se le llama españolete con la misma intención que a nosotros nos llaman sudacas. Españolete es la conjunción de 2 palabras ESPAÑOL y SORETE = ESPAÑOLETE. El sorete es el primer trozo de mierda que cagas cuando vas a defecar, siendo el pedazo más grande de toda la caca. Por ende, españolete se refiere a español de la mierda, o mejor dicho, español de la mierda más grande. Por otro lado les cuento que esta palabra comenzó a mencionarse luego de las guerras mundiales ya que los españoles llegaban en busca de trabajo siendo muy pobres, y considerando que eran una competencia desleal para los trabajadores locales. Por este motivo que se los llamaba españoletes.
> 
> Espero que les haya servido este dato.
> Saludos.



¡Qué sutil! ja ja.
Pero es cierto, se usa de la misma forma que nos llaman "sudaca" a nosotros. Aunque para mí no signifique nada y para ellos sí "españolete" o "gallego" les molesta.


----------



## Peón

¡Qué raro que en el Uruguay signifique todo eso, y aquí,  nada!


----------



## Jorchking

Peón said:


> ¡Qué raro que en el Uruguay signifique todo eso, y aquí,  nada!


En Argentina también significa lo mismo. Sabía que era de forma despectiva pero no sabía que era por la combinación de ambas palabras.


----------



## franzjekill

Mi sorpresa no es menor a la del comentario anterior... es que además, nunca en mi vida lo escuché decir por acá. De la época de la independencia, recuerdo "chapetón", que la registra el diccionario con el significado (despectivo, creo yo) de "recién llegado a América". Un insulto posible de escuchar hoy en día sería "gallego de mierda". Lamentable que en la mente de los seres humanos existan esa clase de insultos que toman en cuenta la nacionalidad del insultado, pero existir, existen contra todos, vecinos, no tan vecinos y lejanos... Si hasta se nos desprecia a nosotros, los del Interior. Nos llaman "canarios".

Disculpen, me refería al comentario que era anterior cuando yo empecé a escribir, el de Peón.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> ¡Qué raro que en el Uruguay signifique todo eso, y aquí,  nada!


Cierto.
Además, digo un par de cosas:
1) Que siendo habitual del Uruguay, jamás oí ese término.
2) Que el foro se pone "interesante" cuando aparecen los filólogos en pantuflas, pero feo si son procaces.
3) (Mi *par* consta de tres unidades) Que el diccionario de María Moliner, el DUE, dice esto:


> *-ete, -a* (del fr. _-et, -ette)_
> Sufijo diminutivo jocoso o despectivo: ‘mozalbete, regordeta’.


Saludos._


----------



## Peón

Jorchking said:


> En Argentina también significa lo mismo. Sabía que era de forma despectiva pero no sabía que era por la combinación de ambas palabras.



Mirá vos. Habré estado viviendo en otro país o viendo otro canal. Pero, insisto, en *mi* Argentina, eso de "españolete" na' de na', salvo quizás en los ámbitos académicos en  los que desgraciadamente no me dejan entrar.
Saludos


----------



## Jorchking

Peón said:


> Mirá vos. Habré estado viviendo en otro país o viendo otro canal. Pero, insisto, en *mi* Argentina, eso de "españolete" na' de na', salvo quizás en los ámbitos académicos en  los que desgraciadamente no me dejan entrar.
> Saludos


Qué raro. Aunque yo lo veo más virtualmente que en habla.


----------



## Peón

Jorchking said:


> Qué raro. Aunque yo lo veo más virtualmente que en habla.



Ah, yo hablo de la Argentina real.


----------



## Natalinya

Jorchking said:


> ¡Qué sutil! ja ja.
> Pero es cierto, se usa de la misma forma que nos llaman "sudaca" a nosotros. Aunque para mí no signifique nada y para ellos sí "españolete" o "gallego" les molesta.


A mí no me molesta que me llamen gallega, básicamente porque soy de Galicia. Tampoco me molestaría si alguien de ahí me llamase españolita, lo soy y a mucha honra. Tanto españolete como españolita son palabras despectivas, o al menos siempre lo he interpretado así, pero teniendo en cuenta que las linduras como esta van en ambas direcciones sería hipócrita si me quejase. Cuando la gente no tiene nada mejor que hacer que insultar...


----------



## Rodal

Españolete me parece tan ofensivo como decirle sudaca a un sudamericano (denominación española para los sudamericanos). 
No es diminutivo pero está dicho con un grado de desinterés lo cual me parece despectivo.


----------



## Doraemon-

Nunca había oído lo de "españolete" así que yo no me sentiría insultado 
Probablemente fuera la intención, como podría serlo "colombianito" o "mexicanazo", según el retintín con que se diga. Se puede usar casi cualquier sufijo con esa intención, pero no creo que sea un apelativo específico extendido para los españoles.


----------



## Jorchking

Natalinya said:


> A mí no me molesta que me llamen gallega, básicamente porque soy de Galicia. Tampoco me molestaría si alguien de ahí me llamase españolita, lo soy y a mucha honra. Tanto españolete como españolita son palabras despectivas, o al menos siempre lo he interpretado así, pero teniendo en cuenta que las linduras como esta van en ambas direcciones sería hipócrita si me quejase. Cuando la gente no tiene nada mejor que hacer que insultar...



Pero al "gallego" que me refería es cuando se dice al español en general, no al de Galicia. Es muy común ver llamar así a un español en Argentina.



Doraemon- said:


> Nunca había oído lo de "españolete" así que yo no me sentiría insultado
> Probablemente fuera la intención, como podría serlo "colombianito" o "mexicanazo", según el retintín con que se diga. Se puede usar casi cualquier sufijo con esa intención, pero no creo que sea un apelativo específico extendido para los españoles.



Pero yo sí lo vi mucho. Generalmente se usa como desprecio. Sobretodo cuando se habla del tema doblaje o cosas así.



Ludaico said:


> No siempre la terminación -ete connota insulto o desprecio. En algunas ocasiones es todo lo contrario, cariñoso. Así, por ejemplo, se dice a menudo de una persona que nos cae bien: ¡qué majete es!



No siempre, pero en la palabra que se cita en este tema sí se suele usarlo de esa forma, pero no siempre. Obviamente depende del contexto.


----------



## Natalinya

Jorchking said:


> Pero al "gallego" que me refería es cuando se dice al español en general, no al de Galicia. Es muy común ver llamar así a un español en Argentina.


Sé perfectamente a qué te referías, lo que yo quería decir es que yo nunca me voy a ofender porque me llamen gallega o españolita (independientemente del sentido con que se diga) porque es lo que soy. De hecho considero que si alguien me llama gallega por ser española el que queda mal es quien me ha "insultado" porque lo único que ha hecho es demostrarme su ignorancia.


----------



## Jorchking

Natalinya said:


> Sé perfectamente a qué te referías, lo que yo quería decir es que yo nunca me voy a ofender porque me llamen gallega o españolita (independientemente del sentido con que se diga) porque es lo que soy. De hecho considero que si alguien me llama gallega por ser española el que queda mal es quien me ha "insultado" porque lo único que ha hecho es demostrarme su ignorancia.


Descuida, igual no lo aclaraba por ti en particular sino en general por si llegase a meterse alguien a la discusión. Felices fiestas.


----------



## hual

Hola,

En mis más de sesenta años, no creo haberlo oído más de cinco o seis veces, siempre dicho burlona y despectivamente.


----------



## Jonno

Natalinya said:


> yo nunca me voy a ofender porque me llamen gallega o españolita


Eso es porque tú optas por no ofenderte. Pero quien usa el diminutivo lo más probable es que lo haga con intención de ofender.

(Lo de gallego/a es otra historia, no se usa con esa intención aunque los no gallegos lo podamos tomar mal).


----------



## lavecilla

.
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que varios intervinientes han dicho acerca de que el sentido de multitud de palabras viene dado por el contexto y por la intención con que se pronuncien o escriban, que podría ser despectivo en algunos casos o afectivo en otros. Y con las palabras en diminutivo sucede lo mismo.

Como observo que hay mayoría que opina que los diminutivos se usan más con sentido ofensivo que con sentido cariñoso, voy a poner unos cuantos ejemplos –con el diminutivo en _ete_, para ceñirme más a este hilo– para que conste que también proliferan los que tienen carácter afectivo (exagerando u poco, claro, para que haya más casos):

_Se encuentran dos amigos en un parque. El primero que habla va a su vez acompañado de otro amigo y del hijo de éste (de 8 ó 10 años):_

–¡Vaya, quién está aquí! –le da la mano– ¿Qué tal estás, majete?

–Pues muy bien, Alberto. No me puedo quejar.

–Mira, te voy a presentar a Juan, un buen amiguete, que ha venido con su hijo Pablo: es ese caballerete que está ahí en el quiosco comprando chucherías.

–Ah, sí, ya lo veo. Es muy guapete, ¿eh? Saldrá a su madre, ja ja. (Perdona la broma, Juan) ¿Y qué tal se porta Pablete?

–Oh, muy bien, muy bien. Es un solete.

–Por su acento..., ¿de dónde son ustedes?

–Pues mi mujer y yo somos sudamericamos, pero el niño nació aquí: es un españolete.

–Muy bien. Bueno, el caso es que tengo algo de prisa: encantado, Juan. Y tú, Alberto, a ver si vas más a menudo por el club, que se te echa de menos, mariconcete.
---

Por otro lado, entiendo que el hecho de transformar determinada palabra en su diminutivo en _ete,_ no puede ser el producto de una asociación con el vocablo _*sorete*,_ ni mucho menos. Eso sería tan peregrino como –por poner un ejemplo entre mil– asegurar que las palabras con el diminutivo en _ito _tienen relación con el sustantivo _delito_ (francesito = francés + delito). Hombre, no.

A seguir bien. Y mucha dicha, dicho sea de paso  , en estas fiestas.




...............
La Vecilla (León): Pueblo de mis dos amores: Ella... y la pesca de la trucha.


----------



## Señor K

lavecilla said:


> .
> Por otro lado, entiendo que el hecho de transformar determinada palabra en su diminutivo en _ete,_ no puede ser el producto de una asociación con el vocablo _*sorete*,_ ni mucho menos.



Te entiendo completamente, Lavecilla, y también opino lo mismo... pero en esta ocasión, creo que tiendo a empatizar con Tatiana Ruiz (#31). He leído a varios argentinos que tienen muy a flor de piel expresarse (coloquialmente, se entiende; no soy quien para elucubrar sobre sus prácticas doctas o privadas) con las palabras "sorete" y "ojete", así que no me extrañaría que emplearan esa simbiosis.

Esto, por supuesto, en la "Argentina virtual" (Jorchking y Peón entenderán de lo que hablo ).


----------



## 涼宮

Saúl Ortega said:


> Claro que puede ser un insulto... La palabra "españolete" es muy despectiva, incluso mucho más despectivo que llamar veneco a un venezolano...



Sobre la palabra veneco yo he escuchado diferentes versiones. Algunos lo usan para referirse a aquellos que son venezolano-colombianos, pues hay muchos en ese estado por razones históricas. Otros lo usan de forma despectiva y otros lo usan simplemente para referirse a venezolanos de forma cariñosa. Personalmente no sé cuál sea el uso más común. Aunque debido a la enorme imigración venezolana actual seguramente el uso despectivo sea el más común en Colombia, sobre todo en Cúcuta.



oa2169 said:


> En Colombia significa sencillamente "nacido en España" o "español", lo cual no me parece un insulto.



Me sorprende que tenga la palabra _españolete_ connotación cariñosa para algunos, yo sólo la he escuchado con intenciones peyorativas. *Gallego* es más común como sinónimo para referirse a un español en Venezuela, y dependiendo de tu entonación puede ser o no un término despectivo.

Lo de referirse al español de España como españolete sí es algo que he escuchado más, de hecho, más he escuchado españolete para hablar del español de España (concretamente del que se oye en el doblaje) que de la persona española como tal.  Como dato interesante he de añadir que la eterna guerra entre ambos doblajes suele ser casi exclusivamente sobre películas y series, pero a la hora de video juegos, sobre todo más los de antes, el gamer latinoamericano no se queja del doblaje de España pues la mayoría de juegos vinieron así y muy buenos que eran, perlas como Age of Mythology, Warcraft 3, Commandos (juego español como tal, no es doblaje), Fable: the Lost Chapters*, etc.

*Ejemplo curiosísimo porque España optó por emplear el voseo del siglo XVI para dar ese saborcito de español antiguo: vos sabéis, vos queréis, etc. primera y única vez que he visto una traducción y doblaje de España hacer eso.


----------



## lavecilla

Señor K said:


> no soy quien para elucubrar sobre sus prácticas doctas o privadas) con las palabras "sorete" y "ojete", así que no me extrañaría que emplearan esa simbiosis.



 .
No he querido decir que no existan esas prácticas: si una persona del lugar lo asegura, yo lo creo a pies juntillas. Pero en lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en que eso se quiera presentar como un ingenioso juego de palabras (eso + esto = aquello) ya que no lo es en absoluto, como tampoco lo son el del ejemplo de "francesito" que cité ayer ni los muchos de este tipo que nos podríamos inventar.

El vocablo resultante en un juego de palabras, ya sea por haberlo transformado en diminutivo, en aumentativo, en despectivo, etc., o por haberlo agrupado con otras palabras, ha de tener un fondo (algunas veces sutil, otras grotesco) que lo haga entendible por cualquier persona del Planeta que hable ese idioma (no sólo por los que residen en un determinado lugar). Y eso no lo cumple el diminutivo _españolete,_ ni mucho menos. A esto me refería yo ayer.

Un ejemplo a vuelapluma: Si quisiéramos criticar a un senador, de un país imaginario, que acude a las sesiones para cobrar las dietas pero que no presta la más mínima atención a los asuntos que allí se tratan, se le podría llamar del modo siguiente, y creo yo que lo entendería todo el mundo: _–¿Ah, entonces ese señor en senador? –Bueno... es más bien senadormiente. _(Sobre esto hay una conocida anécdota de Camilo José Cela (clic)).

A seguir bien.


...............

La Vecilla (León): Pueblo de mis dos amores: Ella... y la pesca de la trucha. (Por ese orden, de momento).


----------



## Señor K

Jajajaja, muy buen término, Lavecilla. Trataré de difundirlo por acá (al parecer, estos ejemplares pululan en todo el orbe).

Sobre el tema principal, está plenamente entendido. Por si cabe, no estaba discutiendo tu análisis, sólo expresando mi opinión.

De todas maneras (y lo lamento, vamos a seguir discutiendo), no estoy de acuerdo contigo en que un juego de palabras deba ser necesariamente entendido por cualquier persona del planeta que sepa el idioma. Eso queda a criterio del emisor.

Claro está que lo ideal (si cabe denominarlo como tal) es que el receptor sepa que lo estoy denostando, pero en una de ésas ni siquiera: puedo querer burlarme de él sin que él lo note, y que sólo yo y mi grupo de amigo(te)s lo sepa.

Si quiero que todo el mundo que me lee sepa cuán ingenioso soy al crear un juego de palabras denigrante, totalmente de acuerdo: debes hacerlo de tal manera que sea fácilmente entendible por cualquiera que hable el idioma. Pero si no, ¿cuál es el problema en hacerlo más críptico?


----------



## José Marrase

oa2169 said:


> En días pasados leí un post de un participante en alguno de los foros el cual se encontraba muy airado por alguna razón contra los españoles, post que imagino debió haber sido borrado.
> 
> Entre los muchos insultos o improperios que lanzó estaba la palabra "españolete". En Colombia significa sencillamente "nacido en España" o "español", lo cual no me parece un insulto. Ver este vínculo.
> 
> Es un insulto para los españoles que se les diga *españoletes*?



Español que vive en Colombia. Españolete es una palabra que se encuentra en la misma división que cabroncete, es una palabra que depende del tono y persona, no lo considero un insulto. 
Aquí las únicas quejas son contra el doblaje al castellano, "películas en españolete".
Panchito hace referencia a los andinos en general, sudaka nació en el contexto de un colectivo numeroso de argentinos y del cono sur en 1979 1983, supuestos desaparecidos.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

En lo que conozco, _españolete_ es muy, muy infrecuente, pero sí tiene un tufillo despectivo.



TatianaRuiz said:


> Españolete es la conjunción de 2 palabras ESPAÑOL y SORETE = ESPAÑOLETE. El sorete es el primer trozo de mierda que cagas cuando vas a defecar, siendo el pedazo más grande de toda la caca.



 Todos los días se aprende algo. Viendo esa etimología, una especialidad de esas tierras será la coprología. 




涼宮 said:


> Sobre la palabra veneco yo he escuchado diferentes versiones. Algunos lo usan para referirse a aquellos que son *venezolano-colombianos*, pues hay muchos en ese estado por razones históricas.


Es la que aprendí recientemente: venezolanos hijos de colombianos.



涼宮 said:


> Otros lo usan de forma despectiva



Es la que conocía.



涼宮 said:


> y otros lo usan simplemente para referirse a venezolanos de forma cariñosa.



Yo diría que es un uso más informal, más coloquial que cariñoso; parecido a _gringo_.


----------



## jilar

Interesante debate.

La explicación de Tatiana uniendo español y sorete, para formar españolete, parece más bien una etimología popular, sin más. Eso no quiere decir que haya quien piense de verdad que esa es la relación.

Del mismo modo, aunque al contrario (con connotación positiva), podría yo decir que viene, o quienes usan esa palabra tienen en mente, de español y florete: porque los españoles eran diestros con el florete.


La explicación no es más que -ete funciona como el sufijo que es, y se usa en muchas otras palabras, modificando en este caso a español.
El sentido o intención, dependerá del contexto, etc... Hay varias formas de interpretarlo, tanto positivas como negativas.

En el caso del origen de este hilo, parece claro que la connotación era negativa, por despectiva (mostrar desprecio), vamos, como decir "españoles de mierda".

O como lo podría ser si uno se pone creativo o ingenioso y en un texto donde ataca a los españoles colara alguna referencia a "las tetas de las españoletas" dando así un toque chistoso, por la simple rima.


----------

